# Servicing - Dewsbury/Wakefield/W Yorks



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi All 

Anyone any recommended service/repair for a Benimar in West Yorks, I've heard great things about RVTEX but it's a long way from me - or is it worth it.
Thanks

David & Jan


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Have you tried Richard Baldwin at Halifax 
http://www.gbmotorhomes.com/

Bob w.yorkshire


----------

